# you are prettier than I/me?



## prettywoman

Hola! cuál el lo correcto? You are prettier than I or You are prettier than me?
Siempre me confundo, ya que según sé, después del verbo se utilizan los object pronouns, esto es cierto? Muchas gracias por ayudar siempre.
Besos


----------



## jackaustralia

'you are prettier than me' es correcto.


----------



## Diddy

Lo correcto es:

You are prettier than* I.*

It is like saying:

You are prettier than I (am).


----------



## scotu

Diddy is correct and jackaustralia is not.

scotu


----------



## prettywoman

Entonces si escribo: You are prettier than I am; así si es correcto el uso de "I"?


----------



## jackaustralia

Quizas tengas razon pero estaba seguro que se usa 'me.' Me hermana tambien eligo 'me' pero angloparlantes tambien se confunde 'me' and 'I.' Perdona. Jack


----------



## Diddy

prettywoman said:


> Entonces si escribo: You are prettier than I am; así si es correcto el uso de "I"?


 
Pero puedes dejarlo como: You are prettier than I.

Yo te puse el *I am* para que lo vieras más claro, pero no es necesario ponerlo.

Saludos,


----------



## prettywoman

Eso es cierto.
Gracias


----------



## Diddy

jackaustralia said:


> Quizas tengas razon pero estaba seguro que se usa 'me.' Me hermana tambien eligo 'me' pero angloparlantes tambien se confunde 'me' and 'I.' Perdona. Jack


 
Es un tema muy difícil Jackaustralia. Cuando yo estudié el uso de estos pronombres, en el libro ponían que para los "angloparlantes" es un tema muy confuso. Talvez como los "extranjeros" tenemos que estudiar las reglas gramaticales para entenderlo, se nos facilita un poco (solo un poco!!!)...


----------



## scotu

This is such a common error in English that the correct way of saying it sounds strange to the ear.


----------



## JB

jackaustralia said:


> 'you are prettier than me' es correcto.



Sorry, wrong, in terms of "standard English".  This is not a case of an object pronoun (as in, He gave it to me, or He saw me) which would be ofject pronouns.  

This is short for "You are prettier than I am" (and even that is short for "You are prettier than I am pretty"  -- although I don't think anyone in current American English would ever say that).  If you are concerned with correct English, this is what you should write and say *"than I."*
However, people commonly say "You are prettier than me" and even think it is correct, as witnessed by this thread.



> This is such a common error in English that the correct way of saying it sounds strange to the ear.



At the risk of sounding arrogant, it does not sound strange to my ear, nor to a lot of people.  But (personal editorial here) we now give Ph.D's, MBA's, law, medical and journalism degrees, among others, without any requirement that people master basic English.  But I agree that you are half-right.  I know if I say *"You are prettier than she"* it will sound funny to most people (who are used to saying *"than her" *because most likely, even their own teachers were never required to learn basic English), but if I say *"You are prettier than she is" *it will not sound funny, because even these same pople would never say *"than her is".  *So I include the* "is", *avoid sound "stuffy", and know for myself that my own English was correct, which matters to me, even if not to anyone else..


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, I'm old fashioned, and "You are prettier than I" also sounds better to my old fashioned ears


----------



## jackaustralia

I wonder if there will or should become a point where the common usage will result it in assuming a sort of correctness or orthodoxy. The people are the ultimate custodians. I guess, on the other hand, I am in a grammar forum and I admit my mistake. On another note wouldn't it be 'avoid sound*ing *"stuffy"...? or am I wrong again?


----------



## LaReinita

You are prettier than I>>>> sounds funny to me too.

You are prettier than I am . . . sounds much more natural.


----------



## jsvillar

Just to clarify that it does sound funny, at least for northamericans:

I studied at an USA high school that you must say 'You are prettier that I', but we were told that many people didn't say it correctly. A joke the English teacher told us:

A man dies and goes to heaven. He knocks at the door, and St. Peter says:
- Who is it?
The man answers: -It is I.
St. Peter says: -Please! Not another school teacher!


----------



## green_camera

jsvillar! What a good joke! Unfortunately, here comes another school teacher. I had a look in my abridged version of Fowler's Dictionnary of American-English Usage and found that one uses "than I" in a so-called strong conjunction whereas one uses "than me" in a so-called weak conjunction. 
I'll copy the exact wording now: 
"Than" used as conj.&prep. Than is properly a conjunction, not a preposition: you treat her worse than I (treat her); You treat her worse than I do; you treat her better than (you treat) me; You treat her better than (you do) me.
In the first two examples "than" is a strong conjunction connecting the two clauses of parallel construction (You treat ..than I treat); in the second two, a weak conjunction connecting the two pronouns (treat her...than me).
In "We both treat her miserably, but you treat her worse than me" (i.e than I do) than is made to serve as a preposition. 

I'll spare you the rest. But my two cents are : she is prettier than me. 

Also, the question could be: 
she is prettier than whom? ...Than me? might be a clue as to why I'd choose "me" here.


----------



## jsvillar

green camera:

You lost me. The discussion had derived in 'sounds funny/it doesn't' and I had been taught that, even if it sounds funny, it is correct; I thought the joke was a good example of this.

I understand perfectly your example of the stong/weak conjunction: 'treat her' agrees with '[treat] me' (weak), as 'You treat' agrees with 'I [treat]' (strong). 

But if I understand you, you can say 'she is prettier than me' ('than' acting as a preposition)? That I don't get it at all. Is that use of 'that' correct, or just accepted?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## green_camera

I could be misinterpreting my own Fowler quote, but I believe that "She is prettier than..." is an example of a weak conjunction. This means that the two sentences are not of equal value or of parallel construction, as Fowler puts it, which is why I'd elect: "me".

I agree that this isn't very clear, which is why I posted the final question: 
"She is prettier than whom?" sounds correct to me, indicating that whatever follows "than" must be an object. 
But this is independent of Fowler and relies on the old-fashioned ear, as someone very aptly put it earlier on in the series of posts. 

my apologies if this is tiresome: 
Example sentence labelled "awkward" by Fowler:
If ever O'Connor gives us a second volume, we beg him to engage no other artist than he.


----------



## Diddy

In green_camera first posting... there is the following sentence:

She is prettier than whom????  mm....  Sorry, but I do not agree with this.

I would say:  *She* is prettier than *who*? -  *Who* is prettier than* who*?
She is prettier than *who (is)*?

Or I am mistaken????


----------



## mhp

Diddy said:


> In green_camera first posting... there is the following sentence:
> 
> She is prettier than whom????  mm....  Sorry, but I do not agree with this.
> 
> I would say:  *She* is prettier than *who*? -  *Who* is prettier than* who*?
> She is prettier than *who (is)*?
> 
> Or I am mistaken????


  The same traditional rule that prescribes “She is prettier than I”, ironically makes an exception for “than whom”. The traditional rule also prescribes “than me” when ‘than’ is preceded by ‘other’, ‘otherwise’ and ‘rather’: _Anyone other than me could have done it_. Anther prescriptive use of “than me”: _She likes him more than me_ (she has more affection for him than she has for me).


----------



## Magmod

prettywoman said:


> Hola! cuál el lo correcto? You are prettier than I or You are prettier than me?
> Siempre me confundo, ya que según sé, después del verbo se utilizan los object pronouns, esto es cierto? Muchas gracias por ayudar siempre.
> Besos


Hola Pretty
  No entiendo por qué estás confundida. El pronombre es exactamente como en español.
Es decir:

You're prettier than what I'm.
Eres más guapa que yo.
Besos


----------



## sofiatwo

LaReinita-
"You are prettier than I" does not sound strange/funny to me because I know that by saying "than I" means than I "am" without saying the "am".  At least that is how I learned to express and understand it.  
Have a nice day-
Sofia2


----------



## Diddy

I was sure I clearly understand all this matter regarding the proper use of pronouns, but with this "exception to the rules" with the who/whom... and "other", "otherwise" and "rather" as antecedents, I am now a little bit lost... mmmm....
Thanks any way mhp!!!


----------



## mhp

Diddy said:


> I was sure I clearly understand all this matter regarding the proper use of pronouns, but with this "exception to the rules" with the who/whom... and "other", "otherwise" and "rather" as antecedents, I am now a little bit lost... mmmm....
> Thanks any way mhp!!!


 Don’t worry about it. There is a whole bunch of these perspective rules that not even the best English writers observe. It is not that they don’t know these rules; it is that they know better: Sounding natural in any language is something that no grammar book can prescribe.


----------



## JB

Diddy said:


> I was sure I clearly understand all this matter regarding the proper use of pronouns, but with this "exception to the rules"
> Thanks any way mhp!!!



This is NOT an exception to a rule.  If you think it is, then you have learned a rule incorrectly.  Maybe it was taught correctly, but you interpreted it incorrectly (or maybe it was taught incorrectly).  Either way, I suggest you erase this "rule" from your mind.

I run into the same things with Americans who quote "rules" in Spanish that are not rules, and then wonder why something perfectly correct is an exception.  

But mhp is right about "naturaL"


----------



## Diddy

jbruceismay said:


> This is NOT an exception to a rule. If you think it is, then you have learned a rule incorrectly. Maybe it was taught correctly, but you interpreted it incorrectly (or maybe it was taught incorrectly). Either way, I suggest you erase this "rule" from your mind.
> 
> I run into the same things with Americans who quote "rules" in Spanish that are not rules, and then wonder why something perfectly correct is an exception.
> 
> But mhp is right about "naturaL"


 
Hi bruceismay!!!

Please refer to post #20 in this same thread for you too see from where the terms "rules" and "exceptions" is coming from.  Replying to that same posting is the reason that I mentioned those "terms".  Anyway... thanks for your advices!


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

*You are prettier than I is correct*, but rarely heard; even I say things like "you're smarter than me, you're better than me" but they're gramatically incorrect.


----------



## scotu

I'll settle this once and for all: *I am prettier than any of you!  *


----------



## JB

Well,  never said me was pretty! (Yes, that is a joke.)

I don't want to beat this subject to death, and will cease comments after this one.  However, I disagree that "than I" is *rarely* heard, even though I agree that "than me" is common.  It is also quite common these days to hear such horrors as "those kind" (vs. "this kind", singular), "they was" (vs. "they were", "what happened was is" and so on, even from supposedly educated journalists, lawyers, even authors.  On "Jeopardy" just today, a popular, supposedly intelligent TV game show, one question (written by professional, well-paid writers) started "This variety of cows are found ...."  I could have told them when I was 12 years old that it should be "This variety . . . is".  

In any case, the original question was as to what is "correct" and that has been answered and debated almost ad infinitum.  If he/she is writing a Rap or Country song, where standard English is forbidden, he should probably write something like:



> "Dem "ladies" wasn't no prettier than us, and dat ain't no izzle fizzle wizzle sizzle " or whatever the current slang is this week.



Bye bye.


----------



## Magmod

jbruceismay said:


> "This variety of cows are found ...."
> I could have told them when I was 12 years old that it should be "This variety . . . is".


 
 Collective nouns - both are correct, depending on what one wants to say.


----------



## djnada

Older posts, but I have to pitch in my two cents.

As an English teacher in Colombia (and a native English and Spanish speaker), I can say that grammar is important, but following it in every single case to me is not so crucial. 

In Spanish we have the Real Academia de la Lengua Española. They set all the rules and ultimately have the last say on what is correct and what isn't. English is a living language that is constantly changed and readjusted by its usage, the academia in general and differences amongst countries. This is why Cambridge and others have worked hard at creating "corpus" based text books. There are so many exceptions and other usages to what we teach and have always learned to be correct!

With that said, I'd go with "she is prettier than I am" or "she is prettier than me". It just wouldn't feel right for me to say "she is prettier than I", regardless of how correct it may be.

Laura*


----------



## Diddy

djnada said:


> Older posts, but I have to pitch in my two cents.
> 
> As an English teacher in Colombia (and a native English and Spanish speaker), I can say that grammar is important, but following it in every single case to me is not so crucial.
> 
> In Spanish we have the Real Academia de la Lengua Española. They set all the rules and ultimately have the last say on what is correct and what isn't. English is a living language that is constantly changed and readjusted by its usage, the academia in general and differences amongst countries. This is why Cambridge and others have worked hard at creating "corpus" based text books. There are so many exceptions and other usages to what we teach and have always learned to be correct!
> 
> With that said, I'd go with "she is prettier than I am" or "she is prettier than me". It just wouldn't feel right for me to say "she is prettier than I", regardless of how correct it may be.
> 
> Laura*


 
Hi Laura!!!! 

I totally respect your point of view, but what is the position to take when doing a very formal or a sworn translation, or when working as an interpreter? I really think all foreing language learners should know the "correct way", regardless the way of how to feel when saying or writing a sentence or an idea...


----------



## trevorb

I would never use 'she is prettier than I' and I would be surprised to hear it in middle-class British speech - counting academics as a breed apart!

Other than a couple of broadcasters who are very much the exception, I can't recall the last time I heard anyone use a subject pronoun after 'than'.

It tends to sound a bit old fashioned - we would no longer expect to hear 'they are poorer than we' - or a little knowingly pompous.

I can't think of a circumstance where the problem would arise in formal writing but very few Brits would know there was anything wrong with 'she is prettier than me', let alone decide to 'correct' it. However, as has been pointed out, it can easily be avoided by not eliding the verb ('she is prettier than I *am*.')

My personal opinion is that foreign learners who want to sound as natural as possible should not use 'she is prettier than I' in the UK, but I get the impression that 'correct usage' is more strictly adhered to in the US.

No doubt there will be other Brits who disagree!

Trevor.


----------



## Vidar1984

"She is prettier than I am" sounds great. (This is probably your best option, as it is both correct and pleasant to the ear).
"She is prettier than me" sounds absolutely 100% completely normal.
"She is prettier than I" sounds awkward, and even potentially pompous.

I've really enjoyed reading this thread.  I agree with Trevorb (points for rhyming!) that we can easily avoid the issue of grammatical incorrectness vs. natural appeal (I have never in my life heard the word 'elide' btw) by simply adding on the conclusive 'am'.  I vote for "She is prettier than I am".


----------



## Diddy

Then, Can I deduct from Vidar1984 and Trevorb postings the following?

To avoid any grammatical incorrectness and, at the same time, sounds natural, the solution would be to always end a sentence with its corresponding "be" verb, as:

They are poorer than we *are*.
She is preetier than I *am.*
He was more comprehensive than they *were. *

Is this correct?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Vidar1984 said:


> "She is prettier than I am" sounds great. (This is probably your best option, as it is both correct and pleasant to the ear).
> "She is prettier than me" sounds absolutely 100% completely normal.
> "She is prettier than I" sounds awkward, and even potentially pompous.
> 
> I've really enjoyed reading this thread.  I agree with Trevorb (points for rhyming!) that we can easily avoid the issue of grammatical incorrectness vs. natural appeal (I have never in my life heard the word 'elide' btw) by simply adding on the conclusive 'am'.  I vote for "She is prettier than I am".



I vote for "She is prettier than me," even though it's not correct.


----------



## Diddy

Hi!!! I want to quote something regarding this matter from the Webster's New World - English Grammar Handbook:

"The use of pronouns after *as*, *than*, and *but *poses some problems. When used in comparisons *in formal writing*, *as* and *than* functions as conjunctions. Therefore, the form of the pronoun after these words depends upon the function of the pronoun in the comparative clause. Examples:

Her brother talks the same way as *she*. (....as she talks)
She talks on the radio much better than *I*. (.....than I talk)
They gave him more credit than *me*. (...than they gave (to)me)
We admire Charles more than *her*. " (...than we admire (to) her)

I hope this helps to understand this subject better, and not to confuse us more *than we are* now.


----------



## mhp

Diddy said:


> Then, Can I deduct from Vidar1984 and Trevorb postings the following?
> 
> To avoid any grammatical incorrectness and, at the same time, sounds natural, the solution would be to always end a sentence with its corresponding "be" verb, as:
> 
> They are poorer than we *are*.
> She is prettier than I *am.*
> He was more comprehensive than they *were. *
> 
> Is this correct?



I'd say yes. If being grammatically correct in the traditional sense is important to your line of work, then use these sentences. No one can criticize them for being incorrect or pompous. In everyday speech, you can say "than me" and not worry about it; however, keep those exceptions that I mentioned in mind---particularly this one:

than / [conjunction & preposition]
2 (preceded by _other_, _otherwise_, _rather_) introducing the second element in a statement of difference (anyone other than me could have done it; a preference for watching rather than participating; has no aim other than to win).
[Concise Oxford Dictionary Ninth Edition]

So it would be incorrect, as well as awkward, to say: anyone other than I could have done it.


----------



## MarX

prettywoman said:


> Hola! cuál el lo correcto? You are prettier than I or You are prettier than me?
> Siempre me confundo, ya que según sé, después del verbo se utilizan los object pronouns, esto es cierto? Muchas gracias por ayudar siempre.
> Besos


Hi prettywoman!

I personally would prefer "You are prettier *than me*." 
I guess "... than I." would be grammatically more correct, but it sounds funny to me.

I suppose this is one example of the "idiosyncrasies" of the English language. 

Saludos


----------



## Diddy

Thanks so much mhp for your detailed explanation. I will keep in mind those important exceptions as, honestly, is the first time I hear about them... and I have now learnt something new...again!!!
Regards,


----------

